# chien con



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

avez vous comme moi un chien con


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> avez vous comme moi un chien con


 Attention à ce que tu dis ou je te dénonce à la SPA !


----------



## Niconemo (16 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'ai deux chats mais je confirme : ce sont deux gros cons. Je les échange contre ton con à toi si tu veux (l'a l'air sympa comme con).


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

moi aussi j'ai deux chats mais ils sont ecore plus con que kiki


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Décembre 2005)

*Qu'est ce qu'il est con,*
ce fil...


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

Tu vas donc pouvoir nous dire si cela est vrai !!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Décembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas donc pouvoir nous dire si cela est vrai !!!



Hahahahaha ! Bien vu !   

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kaviar."


----------



## kaviar (16 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hahahahaha ! Bien vu !
> 
> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kaviar."


Pour un fois que l'on peut vérifier la véracité ou non d'une étude !!!


----------



## al02 (16 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> avez vous comme moi un chien con



Le mien :


----------



## bugman (16 Décembre 2005)

Quelqu'un a un levrier ?
Il parrait que ce sont les plus :hosto: !


----------



## z-moon (16 Décembre 2005)

J'ai pas de chien mais par contre j'ai un chat,
c'est pas un chat con, par contre il aime bien monter aux arbres,

:mouais: sauf que pour descendre ...


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

il as l'ai pas trop con


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de chien mais par contre j'ai un chat,
> c'est pas un chat con, par contre il aime bien monter aux arbres,
> 
> :mouais: sauf que pour descendre ...


je vais assez souvent chercher des chats en haut des arbres,la dernière fois c'était un chat aveugle,plus je montais ,plus il montait,il a fini par sauter dans une bâche


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> je vais assez souvent chercher des chats en haut des arbres,la dernière fois c'était un chat aveugle,plus je montais ,plus il montait,il a fini par sauter dans une bâche



J'espère que tout le monde mesure bien, outre le pittoresque et le caractère palpitant de la vie de notre ami posteur, ce que cette phrase peut avoir de profondément comique.


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

ah bon


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Ah ben, si on me demandait mon avis, j'en ferais bien la citation du jour pour les six mois à venir.


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

mais va z'y mon pote fais la ta citation,je te trouve bien agressif,tu devrais fumer un petit joint ça te calmerait


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Décembre 2005)

*Je n'ai pas de chien con*
par contre j'aime les cons qui ont du chien






:rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Le mien :




*Cachez-moi ces roubignolles*
que je ne saurais voir !


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je n'ai pas de chien con*
> par contre j'aime les cons qui ont du chien
> 
> 
> ...



'tain, grillé!!!

Là, je dis: Respect!!!
Thérèse??? Arrose-le pour moi çui-là!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Détendez vous les garçons... l'est sympa ce fil. Des ptites bêtes et tout, c'est reposant. Evitez de faire tourner ça au pugilat s'il-vous-plaît 

Allez. On reprend


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Détendez vous les garçons... l'est sympa ce fil. Des ptites bêtes et tout, c'est reposant. Evitez de faire tourner ça au pugilat s'il-vous-plaît
> 
> Allez. On reprend



Nan. J'aime pas les chiens.


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

t'inquiètes le chat on est souple (a part doc evil comme dab')


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Nan. J'aime pas les chiens.



Ouais c'est ça! Tu bisques parce que tu peux pas passer des heures à te les lècher, comme eux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes le chat on est souple (a part doc evil comme dab')



... Ah, bon? Tu peux, toi?


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est ça! Tu bisques parce que tu peux pas passer des heures à te les lècher, comme eux...


hi hi


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est ça! Tu bisques parce que tu peux pas passer des heures à te les lècher, comme eux...



Ben t'as raison. J'ai  pas les moyens de me faire scier les côtes flottantes pour accéder à cet endroit... Suis obligé d'employer une femme pour ça. Et ça me coute quand même la peau des c...

Cherchez l'erreur.


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as raison. J'ai  pas les moyens de me faire scier les côtes flottantes pour accéder à cet endroit... Suis obligé d'employer une femme pour ça. Et ça me coute quand même la peau des c...
> 
> Cherchez l'erreur.


ben merde t'as pas une permanente pour ça ,ah la la c'est rude


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2005)

Mon gentil chien crie partout : mon maître est le roi des c.


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ben merde t'as pas une permanente pour ça ,ah la la c'est rude



Si. C'est bien pour ça que ça me coute bonbon.

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est ça! Tu bisques parce que tu peux pas passer des heures à te les lècher, comme eux...



  :love: 





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau au posteur corsé


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> avez vous comme moi un chien con



JACK RUSSEL ?


----------



## z-moon (16 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mon gentil chien crie partout : mon maître est le roi des c.


Où qu'elle est la tête  ?
...
Ah ça y est j'ai trouvé, c'est le bâton qui m'induisait en erreur  
c'est mignon, c'est quoi comme espèce ?


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> JACK RUSSEL ?


oui jack russel (enfin parson russel les grands et les plus cons)


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> Où qu'elle est la tête  ?
> ...
> Ah ça y est j'ai trouvé, c'est le bâton qui m'induisait en erreur
> c'est mignon, c'est quoi comme espèce ?


c'est pas un baton c'est un cigare  KIKI est tellement con qu'il fait semblant de fumer comme papa


----------



## z-moon (16 Décembre 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau au posteur corsé



voilà, c'est fait


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> Où qu'elle est la tête  ?
> ...
> Ah ça y est j'ai trouvé, c'est le bâton qui m'induisait en erreur



Elle n'est pas si con cette question. Car pour lui latter le cul il faut bien trouver la tête en premier...


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> Où qu'elle est la tête  ?
> ...
> Ah ça y est j'ai trouvé, c'est le bâton qui m'induisait en erreur
> c'est mignon, c'est quoi comme espèce ?


Croisé fox-griffon, caractère fox.


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> il as l'ai pas trop con



A cette heure-ci, il est encore temps pour toi d'éditer.

Non?


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

en fait je voulais l'appeler SARKO tellement il etait petit ,con et hargneux,mais les enfants et LA COLONELLE ont pas voulu:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## z-moon (16 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'est pas si con cette question. Car pour lui latter le cul il faut bien trouver la tête en premier...


Ah ben moi j'avais pas envisager l'utilisation du bâton pour taper dessus, j'avais pensé bien malgré moi que le bâton c'était pour le  ... :affraid: :sick: :rose:

pauv' bête   :rateau:



			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> Croisé fox-griffon, caractère fox.


en voyant la photo, ça ne m'étonne pas ...


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

pas question de faire du mal a mon KIKI


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2005)

C'est un habitué de MacG


----------



## macarel (17 Décembre 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

Et en plus d'etre con Kiki a une particularité physique que  je vous laisse deviner


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

l'a une très grosse bite ?


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'a une très grosse bite ?


celle là j'l'attendais,mais non il a une toute petite bite.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

Réflexe d'élagueur ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus d'etre con Kiki a une particularité physique que  je vous laisse deviner



il a du poil aux pattes


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Décembre 2005)

*Dans ce cas*
il a des grosses burnes


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

[FONT=&quot]Il fait de grosses contributions? 
[/FONT]


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Il fait de grosses contributions?
> [/FONT]




Il fertilise le bar :mouais:


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Croisé fox-griffon, caractère fox.


Mouarfff...
Comme le maître mais en moins têtu


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

un indice: ça ne se voit pas de l'exrterieur


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> un indice: ça ne se voit pas de l'exrterieur



Il a une grande langue? :sick:


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2005)

Mon chat s'appelle fiture,
Inutile de vous dire qu'il est con fiture.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

le cancer ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Décembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Mon chat s'appelle fiture,
> Inutile de vous dire qu'il est con fiture.



Bugman, sort de cette pile ! :afraid:


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Il n'en a ....qu'une?:rose: 

Pas de moqueries s'il vous plait c'est la nature


----------



## hunjord (17 Décembre 2005)

Il a avalé ton Ipod? Il a joué dans des tex avery? il a un stimulateur cardiaque?:sleep:


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Il est tout mimi ton chat la mouette


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Oui :love: 

Et il est très con aussi


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Il a avalé ton Ipod? Il a joué dans des tex avery? il a un stimulateur cardiaque?:sleep:


on s'approche


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Il avalé un jouet miniature?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

il a la chiasse ?



			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il est tout mimi ton chat la mouette


en plus il peut se sucer lui-même


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Un chat croisé avec une mouette


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Décembre 2005)

Ce chien là, est loin d'être con !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un chat croisé avec une mouette


il fait eeeek eeeeeeeeek quand ça vient ???


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

j'ai plombé du plomb ? une analyse des isotopes stable du plomb devient nécessaire pour distinguer la contamination.


----------



## kaviar (17 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ce chien là, est loin d'être con !


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il fait eeeek eeeeeeeeek quand ça vient ???




Oui ! et moi miaou .... quand je ....:love:


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

bon indice n° 2:kiki fait sonner les portails de détection dans les aeroports


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

cancer métallique ? des nodules ????


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Décembre 2005)

*Kiki est truffé*
d'armes et d'explosifs ?




:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

Il a été violé par le surfer d'argent quand il était petit?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

il a un collier ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Décembre 2005)

*Kiki*
a un pacemaker ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

Piercings?  
Quoique le piercing du Kiki soit très douloureux...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

kiki, anus d'argent 2002


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

2 paires de Doc Martens® coquées?

OÏ, kiki! OÏ!


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Il a avalé un aimant?

Une broche suite à une opération?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

du cul ?


----------



## hunjord (17 Décembre 2005)

pauvre bête.....:rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2005)

Il ment, ça fait sonner les détecteurs de mensonge dans les aréoports américains ?


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

Bravo DORY      effectivement suite à une collision avec un vehicule a moteur  kiki as désormais une bonne partie de l'arrière train en titane.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Bravo DORY      effectivement suite à une collision avec un vehicule a moteur  kiki as désormais une bonne partie de l'arrière train en titane.



il doit moins accrocher à la poêle...


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Bravo DORY      effectivement suite à une collision avec un vehicule a moteur kiki as désormais une bonne partie de l'arrière train en titane.


 
Merci...déformation professionnelle...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Merci...déformation professionnelle...



Toi aussi? ... En titane???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> suite à une collision avec un vehicule a moteur  kiki as désormais une bonne partie de l'arrière train en titane.




*D'ailleurs maintenant *
kiki ressemble un peu à ça


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi? ... En titane???


 
J'ai dit professionnelle  pas en titane le métier si tu veux   et pas ce que tu penses


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit professionnelle  pas en titane le métier si tu veux   et pas ce que tu penses


Rhâââââh.... 'Scuse moi... Ce sont ces bottes rouges, plus 2 ou 3 perversions annexes... :rose:


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2005)

Les vétérinaires font [edit : essayent de faire] de la PAO préventive : 





[/IMG]


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Pas véto


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pas véto


T'es chirurgienne ou commissaire de police


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

Aux stups?


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Le kiki n'avait pas avalé de produit illicite ?
Erreur totale dormez tranquilles


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

Non kiki ne boit ni ne se drogue .

donc t'es ptêt estheticienne,voyante,radiologue.


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Non kiki ne boit ni ne se drogue .
> 
> donc t'es ptêt estheticienne,voyante,radiologue.



Pilote de soucoupe volante sur lac gelé en pleine tempête de sable


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

Je vois ce sondage en rentrant de vacaces. La réponse est "oui" et bien plus que tout ce que vous pouvez imaginer.


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je vois ce sondage en rentrant de vacaces. La réponse est "oui" et bien plus que tout ce que vous pouvez imaginer.



Jeune homme, vous faites erreur, c'est précisément un des SEULS threads du bar qui est resté dépourvu de sondage durant votre repos... :hein:


----------



## Fulvio (17 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Bravo DORY      effectivement suite à une collision avec un vehicule a moteur  kiki as désormais une bonne partie de l'arrière train en titane.



Tain, ça doit faire mal au pied quand on lui botte le cul :afraid:


----------



## Fulvio (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCH' prête-moi tes Doc, steuplé !


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tain, ça doit faire mal au pied quand on lui botte le cul :afraid:


on  ne botte pas le cul de kiki ,vu le prix de la réparation on se contente de petites tapes sur la tête dorénavant


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

A ça mort, tu penses récupérer le matos ?


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Jeune homme, vous faites erreur, c'est précisément un des SEULS threads du bar qui est resté dépourvu de sondage durant votre repos... :hein:


SONDAGE KANIGOU : Quoi que vous preferez ? Un gros chiens con ou une petite teigne ?


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> A ça mort, tu penses récupérer le matos ?


kiki est immortel


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> kiki est immortel



Je pensais pareille pour moutougrouhii&#8230;Mais pas lui visiblement&#8230;


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

L'avantage du chien con c'est qu'on a pas de scrupule à le faire piquer. On peut aussi le transformer en boite pour chien pas con :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

hé l'anus artificiel j'en ai parlé avant !


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

Je jongle entre ce post et le mien sur "LA POSTE". J'en profite pour faire un mix des 2 : *Avez vous comme moi un facteur con ? *
Non parce que j'aimerais savoir si je suis le seul.


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Je jongle entre ce post et le mien sur "LA POSTE". J'en profite pour faire un mix des 2 : *Avez vous comme moi un facteur con ? *
> Non parce que j'aimerais savoir si je suis le seul.


Non mais moi mon facteur il a été mordu par un chien très con


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hé l'anus artificiel j'en ai parlé avant !


kiki n'as pas d'anus artificiel,uniquement les hanches en titane et 2 vertèbres en céramique(du beau boulot)


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> .


la playa

oh 

oh 

oh-oh-oh


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> kiki n'as pas d'anus artificiel,uniquement les hanches en titane et 2 vertèbres en céramique(du beau boulot)


 
Le prix aussi mais quand on aime on ne compte pas..


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> kiki n'as pas d'anus artificiel


Rassure nous, il en a un au moins ? Non parce qu'autrement ...


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Rassure nous, il en a un au moins ? Non parce qu'autrement ...



Il fonctionne en circuit fermé


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Il fonctionne en circuit fermé


Moi j'avais un chat comme ça. Il me coutait pas cher en litière.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

z'avez aucune culture musicale


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

Aucune culture moi ?


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Aucune culture moi ?



Faut un sacré pébroc pour ça


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

J'ai que du cul en voiture


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai que du cul en voiture



T&#8217;évites les têtes à queues?


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> T?évites les têtes à queues?




Je les recherches :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je les recherches :love:


----------

